# Some of my recent drawings/paintings



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Since I haven't had commissions of late I was able to do some small pictures of my own choosing 

5x9 oil 









12x9 water color pencils. Princess Anna from frozen.










I was practicing using colored pencils with this one(apple)









6x7 Secretariat, colored pencils 










And this one is my favorite! 8x6 colored pencils and pastels


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh! Oh wow! Wow! Those are truly something else... That last one, and the apple in particular. You have a gift girl... An amazing gift. Use it well.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

They are amazing! I like Secretariat the best, and the apple and Pegasus. But all lovely, and far better than I could do!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Those are incredible! You are such a versatile artist! <3


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Thanks all for the support :hug:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice! I , too, like the apple. one suggestion for you, as you explore color, shadows are not made by adding black but rather using the opposing color on the color wheel. For red, that would be green, for orange that would be blue and for yellow, it is purple. never black. use black in very sparing amounts as it will deaden a painting.


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Tinyliny, I tried that and it doesn't look right, do you have an example I could see?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can look. maybe you just used too much of the opposing color. you blend it with the existing color. I 'll find something to show you, but i don't want to make you feel bad. I would only be this nitpicking becuase I can see that you have REAL talent, so you are worth the time for me to offer detailed critisism. a simple , "oh that's nice" is , well, . . nice, but if I can offer some help, would you like me to ? even if it seems to be , well, ni-picky?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

look at the oranges and their shadows and see what colors you see in there. and the wicker basket, the shaded part has NO black in it at all. in fact , there is no black in that painting at all. 

watercolor pencils can be harder to work with, since they don't blend as well, but if you do use black, then add a bit of that opposing color to create depth.

I agree that your work is versatile. you need to loosen up a wee bit. 
for example, the feathers of the wings on the Pegasus should have a bit of flow to them when they move, just as hair in mane does, yet yours look a bit stiff. 
let movement flor through them, too, as it does through the horse. 

you have an excellent, and I mean excellent , natural sense of proportion. I envy you that.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great work! Would love to see more


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Those are great! It's awesome that you're able to have such a good sense of proportion across different subjects. I certainly can't do anything like this. Heck, I have issues with smiley faces, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

By the way, lilruffian, your paintings are amazing!


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Oops, forgot to mention that the drawing above was from a reference photo by CC-PhotoArt.


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, they're really nice


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

A new one I just did


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

wow thats great


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

A little update


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Wow you have great talent!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

'Dat Camero ;D


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Zexious said:


> 'Dat Camero ;D


There's one just like it (in that green) prowling somewhere in my neighborhood







They're my favorite car to look at, though I don't like the down to the ground feel. 

Anyone on here have a suggestion what to do for my next painting or drawing?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

My horse xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Rideordie112 said:


> My horse xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't worked with graphite in a while


----------



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you have a website?


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

twolucid said:


> Do you have a website?


I do have an account on Deviantart, but no, not a real website. I just happened to come on here and ask if anyone wanted pictures drawn, and then some people wanted to buy them, so.... 

Here's a recent drawing done with colored pencils.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

WhyAHorseOfCourse said:


> I haven't worked with graphite in a while


Oh my goodness, I just saw this! That's beautiful, you're so talented! I love it!
It looks just like him! Right down to the spot on his face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

